# Salm in Salem



## Wayne (Sep 6, 2010)

I will start this out in the Worship thread, but other moderators may move it to the EP thread if they see fit. I thought this piece by David Robertson was useful for (1) pointing us to a new CD that you'll want to investigate; (2) for further explication of Prof. Willie Ruff's thesis on the origins of Black Gospel music; and (3) for some insights on worship in a Gaelic context (will make you want to learn Gaelic!)

I located audio clips from Salm, vols. 1 & 2 here:ridge records



> *Salm in Salem*
> Posted Sat, 05/29/2010 - 14:08 by darobertson
> [http://www.stpeters-dundee.org.uk/node/252]
> 
> ...


----------



## JOwen (Sep 6, 2010)

I heard about this when I was in Scotland a few years back. I find it fascinating!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 6, 2010)

I have both discs. They are awesome. I just love listening to them. I love the Cantor if you can call the leader that.


----------



## Wayne (Sep 6, 2010)

Martin, I think the proper term would be _precentor_.

If you will forgive the handy use of Wikipedia,


> A precentor is a person who helps facilitate worship. The details vary depending on the religion, denomination, and era in question. The Latin derivation is "praecentor", meaning "the one who sings before" (or alternatively, "first singer").


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 6, 2010)

This is very similar in style and I like the style. 

http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/lined-out-hymnody-southern-kentucky-57338/


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 6, 2010)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> This is very similar in style and I like the style.
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/lined-out-hymnody-southern-kentucky-57338/



This may be one of the problems with Professor Ruff's theory, although I must confess I haven't looked at it as closely as I might.

Before congregations had widespread access to Psalm books, ''lining out'' - or ''giving out the line'' as we call it - was not just practiced in the Highlands of Scotland, but in Lowland Scotland, England and elsewhere.

I must say though that there is also a very similar tonality in Gaelic Psalm-singing and in the Blues and Rock'n'Roll.

I only watched one of Prof Ruff's video presentations on line and wasn't completely persuaded, but I felt that no doubt he had more arguments up his sleeve which weren't all presented at that lecture which included singers from Scotland and America. Maybe on the Continent or anywhere where there were a lack of Psalters or Hymnals?

A Myth in the Making: Willie Ruff, Black Gospel and an Imagined Gaelic Scottish Origin - Ethnomusicology Forum

Here's a paper that is conta Pof. Ruff's theory, which I haven't read.

Gospel truth: Hebrides invented church spirituals - This Britain, UK - The Independent

Here's an article pro.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 7, 2010)

Wayne said:


> Martin, I think the proper term would be _precentor_.
> 
> If you will forgive the handy use of Wikipedia,
> 
> ...



Thanks Wayne. Now I know....

BTW, I found the video clip that is on the second disc Salm II. It is beautiful. 

YouTube - Gaelic psalms at Back Free Church, Isle Of Lewis- 20/21/oct/2003

[video=youtube;k3MzZgPBL3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3MzZgPBL3Q&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jayce475 (Sep 7, 2010)

They really sound like the traditional folk songs sung in China and other parts of the Far East.


----------



## Wayne (Sep 7, 2010)

It would be very interesting to see if this style of singing would work when brought to the Hebrew text of the Psalms.
Of course we don't know how the Psalms were originally sung, but this style of singing might adapt well.


----------



## Wayne (Sep 7, 2010)

Apparently there are more video clips if you just look: 

Psalm 79: 3&4 in Gaelic:

[video=youtube;fMqKxpq6QAE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMqKxpq6QAE&NR=1[/video]


----------

